# Rendre une clé USB bootable sous OS X



## Dor-El (18 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Possédant un EEE-PC sous Xandros et un Mac je souhaiterais créér une clé USB bootable me permettant d'installer Ubuntu sur mon EEE-PC.

J'aimerais savoir si OS X permet de créer des clés USB bootable ? Si oui, comment ?

Merci.


----------



## Zoidberg (18 Janvier 2009)

Ola,
Je ne crois pas que tu ais poste au bon endroit 
Mais sinon au cas ou, regarde par ici: http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/gparted-249785.html une question semblable y a ete posee.
bonne chance,
++


----------

